
Taking back control - bhhaskin
https://bitsofsimplicity.com/blog/2018/04/19/taking-back-control
======
ggm
Is GDPR in this rant for more than buzzword reasons? I don't understand its
relevancy to 'taking back control' when its an empowerment tool: a mechanism
to demand your privacy back, not a roadblock. If you meant it to be a force-
for-good I think you needed to say more about it.

GDPR is a tool to tell data holders to wipe you off the public view. It might
or might not help you wipe off the private view, "it depends"

But the overall message, own your own, is pretty good. It's just significantly
harder to get spamfilter as good as postini if you walk off gmail.

~~~
bhhaskin
Apologies if the post was ranty. That wasn't my intention, and likely my
inexperience as a writer. I will try to avoid that in future posts.

I mention GDPR because it's enforcement is bring privacy to the public eye.
That's all. I don't have any use for buzzwords. It's a personal blog and I
don't have any ads or even analytics. I don't really care one way or another
if people read it. I posted it to HN because someone might find it interesting
or entertaining, and personally I enjoy the occasional blog post on HN that
isn't affiliated with a company or media outlet. But maybe I need to
reevaluate doing that.

~~~
ggm
No.. keep posting!

